# Getting beans from the growers to the UK



## Greenbeanbuyer (Oct 15, 2012)

I plan to start a small roasting business when I get back to the UK in December. I will probably do this by bulk buying as a group (will post more about that later). As I am in South America now I want to build as much of a connection with the growers as possible but will probably rely on a broker to buy the beans due to the red tape.

Can anyone suggest ways that I can both buy from a broker and have a direct connection with the producers?

Possible ways I can try are to ask them who their brokers are and use brokers websites as a guide to finding the producers. Any suggestions on visiting growers?


----------

